# Rutenhalter selber bauen



## Amstaff (17. März 2010)

hi,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon erfahrung oder konstruktionsvorschläge in sachen rutenhalter hat, ich würde mich sehr über ein paar fotos und vorschläge freuen.

mfg Kenny #g


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenhalter selber bauen*

Astgabel zurecht schnitzen ! :m

für welche Verwendung denn ?


----------



## Sterni01 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenhalter selber bauen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Astgabel zurecht schnitzen ! :m



:q

Genau so !
Nur wie bekommt er die Gabel an die Reling ??? 

Also ich bin auch grade dabei, mir Rutenhalter zu bauen. Im Kopf sind sie schon fertig....#6
Werde heute mal den Baumarkt plündern, dann gibt´s Bilders.


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenhalter selber bauen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Nur wie bekommt er die Gabel an die Reling ???



vom Boot war ja keine Rede bisher ... gefragt hab ich mich das aber schon .... :m
wie so immer sind die Infos recht dürftig bisher bei der Anfrage ...


----------



## Amstaff (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenhalter selber bauen*

ja die rutenhalter sollten fürs boot sein und für etwa 3 bis 4 ruten.
Material würde ich stahl nehmen wollen und es dann verzinken lassen.

mfg


----------



## Algon (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenhalter selber bauen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Nur wie bekommt er die Gabel an die Reling ???



http://www.haubold-deutschland.com/uploads/pics/im90i_freigestellt.jpg
:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Amstaff (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenhalter selber bauen*

xxxxxx


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenhalter selber bauen*



Amstaff schrieb:


> ja die rutenhalter sollten fürs boot sein und für etwa 3 bis 4 ruten.



für den Transport ?
zum Schleppen ? 
oder einfach nur so über Bord zum Grund-,Posenfischen ?
für die Reeling ?
für die Bordwand ?
fest montiert ?
abnehmbar ?

son paar Infos sind doch immer mal hilfreich :q


----------



## Amstaff (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenhalter selber bauen*

einfach nur so über Bord zum Grund-,Posenfischen 

für die Bordwand 

abnehmbar


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenhalter selber bauen*



Amstaff schrieb:


> einfach nur so über Bord zum Grund-,Posenfischen
> 
> für die Bordwand



dann taugt das Teil aus posting 7 dafür ja überhaupt nix :m

vielleicht ja sowas .... für das Geld braucht man auch nicht selber bauen ...


----------



## Amstaff (17. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenhalter selber bauen*

der rutehalter aus post sieben soll ja auch noch nen bissel modifiziert werden, sprich dir rohre sollen verstellbar sein.


----------

